# What is the best finger bow out there?



## richbat (Nov 22, 2008)

I picked up a martin shadowcat,not sure of the speed but it's a fine finger bow.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Burnham said:


> Looking to buy my dad a new bow for x-mas. His draw weight is ~55 lbs at ~30" draw length? How fast can these bows shoot?


 Probably best to let Your Dad decide what's best for Him, everyone is different when it comes down to what they want in a bow..Sweet gesture, though!!....Good Luck!.......Jim


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Harperman said:


> Probably best to let Your Dad decide what's best for Him, everyone is different when it comes down to what they want in a bow..Sweet gesture, though!!....Good Luck!.......Jim


Good advice. But if you want to surprise him my 2 cents would be Mathews Conquest 4, Triumph or the Dren LD which is what I shoot @ 30".


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

check out my post on the Alpine Concord. Lotsa bow for $619 and long enough for fingers.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Depends on what your Dad wants to do with it...you'll get a wealth of opinions and we all know the odor that goes with them!
If he is an occasional/casual shooter, ie, most bowhunters... just about anything mentioned will work. If he is a dedicated target/spot guy I would suggest the ol' gift certificate and let him pick it out.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Too bad that Alpine is 75% Let off! Looks good.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Hoyt Vantage LTD is a great fingers bow.


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

Alpine is adjustable l/o with draw stop on top cam. Mine peaks at 52# and I'm holding 20 for 61% let off. Shooting 272 fps with 300 gr arrow at 28.75" draw.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Good to know! I did not see that it was adjustable on their website. It is similar to the Bowtech setup.


----------



## Whitetiger777 (Nov 13, 2010)

Martin dream catcher. Most beautiful bow ive ever seen....just my .02


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Maitland zues has the best specs for finger bow still saving my money to get one going to take while but will get one next year hopefully if health dont fail.


----------



## bigguymiam (Apr 22, 2010)

Mathews Conquest 4 with the "Super Soft Solocam". It's got a nice "valley" and great for a clicker.


----------



## clar 6 (Nov 27, 2004)

2fingers said:


> Hoyt Vantage LTD is a great fingers bow.


stay out of this - hook shooter....lol


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I second the Martin ShadowCat, I liked the first one so well I went and bought 2 more. 

You know better archery through aggressive spending


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

pearson advantage


----------



## WyoHunter (Jul 19, 2003)

Conquest 3 with MiniMax Cam


----------

